# Some News, Amare slightly over 6'10



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/azcentral_notes_040930.html



> Just as the Suns suspected, Amaré Stoudemire did not shrink in the off-season.
> 
> Suns head trainer Aaron Nelson measured Stoudemire recently in shoes and found him to be slightly taller than 6 feet 10, just what he has been listed at since Phoenix drafted him in 2002. That does not wash with the 6-7 listing that the Olympics reported in Athens this summer for a barefooted Stoudemire.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Didn't Amare measure in at 6'8" and 3/4 at the pre draft camp in Chicago? That would mean he grew an inch.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It's not out of the question that he's grown 3/4 of an inch. 30 some years ago, Nat Thurmond entered Bowling Green as 6'7" forward and graduated as a legit seven footer. A lot of NBA guys continue to grow, but are listed at their rookie sizes which is crazy.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

A lot of people can get late growth spurt.

Some of the extreme cases I read are:

Dennis Rodman, 5'10" grew 9 inches in 2 years.

David Robinson was 6'7" when he entered Navy, he grew to become 7'1" by the time he exited.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Every team seems to have a guy that gains an inch over the offseason. I think it is all media BS...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He didn't gain an inch. He always measured at 6'10 at least. Now they say slightly over 6'10.


----------

